# قصر بالخطاطبه من اعمالي لسنه 2003



## m_abosrea (11 مايو 2006)

QUOTE=m_abosrea]اخواني المعماريين 
اليكم قصر بالخطاطبه من اعمالي علي مساحه 1065 م2 
ارجو التعليق و النقد البناء
و سوف اوالي ارسال اعمالي تباعا ....


----------



## معماري طموح (11 مايو 2006)

الصور محجووبه


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 مايو 2006)

لا الصور موجوده جرب تاني 
الصور جميله ومشروع جميل


----------



## معماري طموح (11 مايو 2006)

^
^

في السعوديه محجووب الرابط


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 مايو 2006)

التصميم جيد ولكني محتار، فرعوني الطراز ام روماني او اغريقي كلاسيكي؟


----------



## shetos__7 (27 مايو 2006)

ممكن تتفرج على القصر الى من تصميم أحمد ميتو وتبعتلى رأيك


----------



## m_abosrea (28 مايو 2006)

الاخ المعماري الصغير شيتوس
الدكتور ميتو من اعز اصدقائي و شاف القصر المعروض ده و ابدي اعجابه بيه و مش عن مجامله و انا شفت قصره في مراحل عمله و كان لنا تعليقات علي الموضوع ليس مجال لذكرها 
و سؤالي ليه اتفرج علي قصر ميتو وبعدين اقول رايي 
علي العموم اهتم انت بمذاكرتك و عايزين نسمع عنك خير اما تتخرج 
وفقك الله يا بني


----------



## ام حبيبة (28 مايو 2006)

قصر فوق الوصف 000000سلمت يداك 
و من الواضح أنه أخذ مجهود كبير 
وأتمنى لو تعرض علينا بعض التفاصيل وملاحظاتك التصميمية لنستفيد 00ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## sara zorzor (29 مايو 2006)

بجد مشاء الله القصر جميل جدا وياريت لو في صور تبين كمان الموقع العام والاند سكاب


----------



## نهاد (29 مايو 2006)

بصراحة مشروع حلو كتير
بس انا حابة لو تنزل ملفات الاوتوكاد والماكس علشان المشروع يكون اوضح
يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابو رنيم (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخي المهندس الجهد واضح جدا علي التصميم والاظهار ولكن بعيدا عن التصفيق والتهليل انطباعي الاول عن المشروع انه مبني حكومي ( وزاري مثلا) ايضا طريقة الاظهار تحتاج الي تحسين فالناس لا يمشون متفرقون بكثرة هكذا الا في القصور الحكومية شكرا لك علي المجهود - مصمم ديكور.


----------



## happybaby (8 يونيو 2006)

بصراحة أبداع ، لكن ممكن سؤال ليش مكثر المداخل ؟ وهل عندك صور أخرى غير هذيل الصورتين ؟


----------



## خالد بدري (8 يونيو 2006)

*مجهود رائع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مجهود رائع يا باشمهندس بس انا ملاحظ انك جامع طرازات مختلفة ,, يعني العامود الايوني والكتلة الفرعونية والقبة الاسلامية ,, انا بصراحة مهندس مدني مش هقدر اناقشك بس انا بحب دائما اني اشوف عمل معماري متكامل بمعني انة طراز واحد ودا بالنسبة للشغل الكلاسيكي ,, لكن بالنسبة للعمارة الحديثة افتكر انها افق بلا حدود في الابداع


----------



## happybaby (8 يونيو 2006)

كلامك صحيح يا أخ خالد وأنت ربما لست معماري لكنك عندك حس معماري رفيع المستوى وها نحن ننتظر الرد من المصمم نفسه


----------



## المهندسة مي (8 يونيو 2006)

جيمل .. أخي هذا القصر .. وواجهاته جميلة
لكن فين المساقط .. وانت عاوز رأينا في الشكل الخارجي ..


----------



## nivo (13 يونيو 2006)

راائع بس دا اتنفذ فعلا في الحقيقه ومكانه فين؟تسلم ايدك فين المساقط صحيح


----------



## المازن (14 يونيو 2006)

الصورة حلوة والمشروع رائع الله يوفقك


----------



## hanyrevo (26 يونيو 2006)

المشروع فكرتة مسروقة من المعماري احمد ميتو في احد مشاريعة


----------



## الرواسي (26 يونيو 2006)

المبني جميل جدا...لكن واضح انك تاثرت بحكم صداقتك للمهندس /ميتو باسلوب اعمالة لان المبني تقريبا فية نفس روح مبني مجمع المحاكم الموجود بالمعادي لكن مجمع المحاكم لة الطابع الفرعوني لكن هذا القصر -والذي مازلت اقول انة جميل-ليس لة طابع محدد لذلك يجب -كخبرة من مصمم معماري قديم-الالتزام بطراز واحد في الكتلة الواحدة و ايضا يجب عرض المساقط للحكم عليها ..ربنا يوفقك


----------



## يامن إدلبي (26 يونيو 2006)

الشكل الخارجي ممتاز لكن أنا لا أحبذ التناظر في التصميم لأنه يضعف من الكتلة الخارجية 
أرجو إرسال المساقط ... المهندس يامن إدلبي ...


----------



## soumiiiii (26 يونيو 2006)

فعلا مشروع كتير حلو
بس ياريت لو تفرجينا المساقط


----------



## المهندس/محمود (26 يونيو 2006)

جهد مميز ، جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## إعمار (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخي المهندس m-abosrea الجهد واضح جدا علي التصميم والاظهار ولكن فأنا اؤيدالأخ أبو رنيم عن المشروع انه مبني حكومي ( وزاري مثلا) ايضا طريقة الاظهار تحتاج الي تحسين فالناس لا يمشون متفرقون بكثرة.. ففي القصور الخاصة مثلا نلاحظ التركيز على الموقع العام وطرقة الدخول والخروج ومعالجة الممرات والمماشي في الحديقة ..ولكن في مشروعك هذا نلاحظ وجود حواجز الدربزين في جانب واحد فقط وترك الجانب الأخر من دون حواجز على الرغم من عدم إلتصاق المنحدر بالمبنى شكرا لك علي هذا المجهود - ولكن للنقد فوائد..


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (27 يونيو 2006)

القصر كتصميم خارجى كتله جميله جدا بس يا ريت التصميم الداخلى كمان عشان نشوف كيفية الربط بين الشكل الخارجى وتوظيف الفراغات الداخليه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## arch_fatma (27 يونيو 2006)

والله ما بعرف شو بدي قلك جد كتييييييييير حلو تسلم ايدك وان شاء الله دوووووووووم لقدام


----------



## مهندسخانة (20 سبتمبر 2006)

هو مشروع طيب بس متاثر بواجهة مبني المحكمة الدستورية علي كورنيش النيل بالمعادي..
ودمتم


----------



## زوزي معمار (2 نوفمبر 2006)

perfect and amazing and fabolus


----------



## HARD MAN (2 نوفمبر 2006)

جميل جدا وعمل في غاية الروعة 

تحياتي


----------



## روان ناصر (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
يعطيك العافية الشكل الخارجي جمل و لكن كيف المساقط اله لحتى نقدر نعرف توزيع الفراغات الداخلية فيه يا ريت المساقط
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## abu-rashed (10 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندسة مي قال:


> جيمل .. أخي هذا القصر .. وواجهاته جميلة
> لكن فين المساقط .. وانت عاوز رأينا في الشكل الخارجي ..


 

الشكل الخارجي ............. رائع جدا


----------



## mans_arch (21 ديسمبر 2006)

المشروع دة مهبوش من احمد ميتو


----------



## الفادي (21 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل جدا وتتضح الفخامه في المدخل ويعطيك الف عافيه ولكن اقترح لو كانت جلسات الاعمده اصغر قليلاً(القاعده) وافضل القبه الزجاجيه العاكسه لاشعة الشمس لاعطاء مزيدا من الفخامه والترابط مع الواجهات واعطاء جوده عاليه في الاضاءه وشكرا جزيلا على الافاده وتنوير عيوننا بمشروعك الرائع


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله ووفقك الله الى المزيد من الإبداع.


----------



## sirin (6 أبريل 2007)

الله يوفقك يا رب


----------



## batool2 (9 أبريل 2007)

:13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: 

قصر فوق الوصف 000000سلمت يداك 
و من الواضح أنه أخذ مجهود كبير 
وأتمنى لو تعرض علينا بعض التفاصيل وملاحظاتك التصميمية .واتمن المزيد من الصور منازل 
منك....

:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: 
:63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63:


----------



## New_Arch (9 أبريل 2007)

مشروع المحكمة الدستورية بالمعادي
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2906296500101045119SnXDAN


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (22 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
سلمت يداك 
عمل جميل جدا


----------



## كلكامش (22 أبريل 2007)

مشروع حلو بس يعطي انطباعات مبنى رسمي اكثر منه مبنى سكني وكنت اتمنى ان ترفق المخططات مع المناظير مع تحياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## مجدى01233 (26 أبريل 2007)

+عزيزى المهندس العملاق الصغير بزلت مجهودا رائعا وافكارك جديدة وتنم عن اعمال رائعة فى المستقبل باذن الله تعالى والله الموفق


----------



## كريم العاني (26 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز هو كشكل جميل جدا ولكن من الناحية المعمارية فأترك المجال لاخواني المعمارين فانا مهندس مدني ولكن هل هو مرسوم بالماكس ام بالاوتو كاد ؟ مع التقدير


----------



## مجدى01233 (29 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك على اهتمامكم وعنايتكم الفائقة


----------



## يحيى الصيرفي (5 مايو 2007)

مجهود رائع 
و لكني اتساءل عن نوع الطراز الحاكم لتصميم هذا القصر
اعتقد انه على الطراز الذي يعرف بالانتقائية او ما يعرف بال (eclecticism)
وهو في الحقيقة ليس طراز ولكنه خلط بين الطرز المختلفة 
غير نه ينقصنا النظر الي المساقط الافقية لنتمكن من الحكم على هذا القصر بشكل اوسع 
و لكن من النظرة الاولي فإن مستوى الاظهار يحتاج الى كثير من الاضافات و الدراسة و زيادةالجودة من حث 
انتقاء الخامات و درجات انعكاس الضوء خصوصا في الارضية امام المدخل فهي عالية جدا و غير واقعية و كذلك الزجاج 
ولكن في النهاية هو مجهود موفق


----------



## Ahmednibo (6 مايو 2007)

مجهود مشكور ولكن اسمح لي اخي بالسؤال عما اذا كان تعدد الطرز المعمارية مقصود ؟ حيث ظهر ذلك في استخدام طرازين مختلفين من الاعمدة الاغريقية الايوني والدوري وايضا الكتل المستوحاه من صرح المعبد الفرعوني .


----------



## نزف الجرح (30 يونيو 2007)

تسلم يدينك شغل رائع


----------



## mgs_2020 (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــMOHAMMED GAMAL

ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووو


----------



## alaabreaka (14 يوليو 2007)

مشروع تمام حلو كتيير


----------



## أسماء1986 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

c'est vraiment super:12:


----------



## يامن إدلبي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

التصميم رائع - هناك قوة في اختيار الكتل - الواجهات قوية جداً .


----------



## يامن إدلبي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الكتل تكاد تكون طرية وتحتاج لشوية فرك حتى تكبر


----------



## اكرم التميمي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

انا لست معماريا
ولكنني ارى ان العناصر بحاجة الى تقارب اكثر


----------



## rafter (17 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا اكتر من تحفه


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الاراء كثيره والمصمم لا يرد لماذا؟ نرجو ان يرد عن تساؤلات الاخوة حتى لايصدق البعض الادعاءات بان التصميم منقول وشكرا


----------



## agms909 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم اللة ماشاء اللة


----------



## agms909 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

بجد ما شاء الله


----------



## حسام بركي (5 فبراير 2008)

أين المساقط المعمارية


----------



## صفا الغنيمى (4 أبريل 2008)

ماشاء الله الشغل جامد وااضح انك تعبت فيه


----------



## arch.Untouchable (28 مايو 2008)

الثري دي جمييييييييييييل اين البلانات

اكثر شي عجبني المدخل لامامي ولكني لم افهم حاجة المدخل الجانبي؟؟


----------



## first-arch (29 مايو 2008)

جيمل .. أخي هذا القصر .. وواجهاته جميلة


----------



## mah236 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مستريورك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكوراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed2009 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## palnet2007 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو رفع الصور تاني


----------



## palnet2007 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اين الصور مرة اخري


----------



## المهندس ماركوم (6 ديسمبر 2009)

صباح الخير وكل عام وانتم طيبين
القصر حلو فعلا
لاكن انت طلبت النقد البناء
انا واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا اشوف ان الادراج الخارجية مش مناسبة على القصر
شكلها اكبر من اللازم
لانها ضيعت القصر ولازم تمون متناسبة مع المدخل وجهة الدخول للقصر 
هذا رأئيي والله الموفق


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

قصر جميل جدا بس ياحبذا لو تنزل معاه ملفات أوتوكاد تبين المساقط والواجهات حتي يتم التقييم لهذا التصميم ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## GOON (6 ديسمبر 2009)

والله مشروع ناجح بنسبة 80 - 70 % 

مجرد وجهة نظر لا أقل ولا أكثر


----------



## doh (6 ديسمبر 2009)

c'est beau comme volumétrie mais personnellement je vois pas que c'est un style arabe


----------



## roooooooooon (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشروع حلو كتير بس ياريت في مساقط مشان نستفيد اكتر


----------



## alshawi_200 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

كويييييييييييييييييييييييييييس


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

??


----------



## firstknight2008 (11 أبريل 2010)

مجهود جميل بالتوفيق


----------



## carl (28 أبريل 2010)

مشروع جميل ولكن لا ارى جديد عن المشاريع العاديه الاخرى
لم تراعي في مشروعك حركة الشمس 
الزجاج الموجود في الواجهه الرئيسيه موجود في الواجهه الجانبي وبنفس الحجم 
يوجد انتقادات كثيره على المشروع من الناحيه التصميميه لكن في النهايه
اهم شي يعجب المالك
Good Luck


----------



## archobad (30 يونيو 2010)

المحكمة الدستورية لميتو


----------



## Abu Hammad (1 يوليو 2010)

جيد و لطيف...


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (1 يوليو 2010)

ما شاء الله
شيء رائع بالفعل
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## NAJI ESTEITIEH (26 أكتوبر 2010)

Since ten years ago I had launched the web portal www.al-mouhandess.com or www.buildogram.com to assist the architects, engineers and builders to find appropriate suppliers and manufacturers of building and construction products. I would appreciate if you give me your feedback and remarks on that web portal


----------



## لاولاو على (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا بس اين ملفات اوتوكاد حتى نتعرف اكثر المشروع


----------



## الشميري506 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بصراحه مشروع روعه وابداع بس حبذا لو تنزل ملفات الاوتكادوالماكس


----------



## rami85 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشروع جميل وياريت ملفات اوتو او اي حاجة تاني تكون من الداخل علشان نحس بروعة التصميم الي الامام


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------

